# Heresy-Online Fantasy Census



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Which Fantasy armies do you play?

Feel free to add how long you have been playing whichever army, which is your main or anything else you think is relevant.

This is just to see who plays what, there is no official purpose so don't panic :wink:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Play for me is a loose term, I have an empire army, dunno who I would like to play though.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

For me Orcs and Gobbos are my main army at the moment, I also have a small DoC warband, Dwarfs and the Wood Elves that my missus has so far played less than I have!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Brettonia for me. Just started Fantasy, planning on doing a Knightly order (don't talk to me about peasants)


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Warriors of Chaos been "playing" for about 4 months now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been playing Fantasy for 7 years... Started with Wood Elves during the days of Ravening Hordes, when they had stuff that was good - Those Dragons were good back then (well, everything else in the other armies were shit, but Dragons were good).

Then I went to Bretonnians, after getting thoroughly trashed by the old Arrowhead lance formation, but they didn't work for me.

I then went onto High Elves, and collected 2000 pts of them, based around Saphery, with the Phoenix Guards changing names, and becoming a companion to the Swordmasters.

Fiddled with dwarves, and made a Border Patrol force, but could never bring myself to paint the models, as I never really liked the look of them.

Then Hordes of Chaos Came out, and I found my calling. I used Beasts of Chaos in the army at a later date, and found Archaon, and fell in love. Been playing these ever since, and have played with all but Daemons.

And now with Warriors of Chaos, I'm back to humping their armoured arses.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I collect Dark Elves, and _intend_ to play with them at some point in the near future.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Been Dwarfs all the way for me. I just don't play or that much.  They also require a new look for the minis at some point. 

I have however played around with High Elves and Orcs and Goblins, but nothing serious.

Kuffy


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

New look for dwarves? As in tall, no beards and anorexic?

AMIDOINTHISRITE?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sadly I'm not a player at the moment but I'll be getting into Vampire Counts or Lizardmen (depending on how I feel about them at release).


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Got Warriors of Chaos and after looking at the models the 'Tribe of the Twin Crags' (yeah bad name I know) is set for planning and maybe even a draw against Druchii sometime next year! :laugh:


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> New look for dwarves? As in tall, no beards and anorexic?
> 
> AMIDOINTHISRITE?


I was thinking, their usual look, but just give them a shower.  

Kuffy


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've painted and played with all the armies except the undead (It's my brothers army so I never felt the need) Empire is my default setting army as I usually have 1 Empire army laying around somewhere. 
I prefer to go with weaker more challenging armies though and at the moment I have a Chaos Dwarf army that has won a lot more than its lost and an Ogre army that is the opposite but the rare victories give me a warm feeling.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

straight up Starting a Vampire Counts army. just waiting on the cash....


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I got into WHFB a few years ago,with Orcs & Goblins, but I never actually bought enough units to start a full army as I became turned off by the way they played. I switched over to Dark Elves, and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

in no particular order 

tomb kings, empire and warriors of chaos 

into my empire atm taking a break from my warriors after a painful losing streak


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

High Elves is my oldest and everything else is a diversion from them.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Empire for about a year now. I've got a few people interested in starting up a warbands league though, so looking for a new smaller force to start in addition to them. Would love to do Tomb Kings, but from what everybody has said, they fall flat on their faces in sub 2000 point games.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have had a mostly unpainted Tomb Kings for about a year now and I am in the process of building a Warriors of Chaos army as well. As for playing time, I have roughly 6 games under my belt to date lol.


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

Vamp Counts, or VC haha VC. Yea i love the abilty to summon things out of nothing such as Zombies my meaty sheild. And at one point i did play Orks and Gobbos.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

i play high elves (3000+ pts)
Empire (4000+ pts)
Bretonnia (1000 pts)

My newest army is Vampire counts (1000+ pts)

And I have some lizardmen which i intend to extend into an army (my main one) with the new book release


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Just proccessed an order for some High Elves!! :yahoo:


----------



## Marcus ! (Jun 1, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Sadly I'm not a player at the moment but I'll be getting into Vampire Counts or Lizardmen (depending on how I feel about them at release).


Not daemons ?

i would have put them as your default choice, they are suitably 'jez-ed up' (read: beardy as hell =P)
--

My armies ATM im playing with my Vampire counts, I;ve got getting on for 3k if i wanted, altho at my store we pretty much soley play 2,000, for no better reason that 'if its good enough for GT, its good enough for us'.

Although, i do have far too much stuff, atm i DONT have 2k + of dwarves, tomb kings and dark elves. some of those go up too about 4k


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

I have daemons from 40k and will probably play my first game this upcoming week.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It's interesting to see the mix of players so far, there are surprisingly few Dark Elf players! I suppose I should have clarified that the idea of the poll was just to get a loose idea of how many players and/or collectors of the various armies we have here. 'Play' can mean whatever you like here; I am not worried about whether that means you have a single unit or 15,000 points.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I have Vampire Counts, Daemons of Chaos, Warriors of Chaos and Dwarves, all over 3k(VC alot more, the others a bit one-sided if pushing it) but in various shapes paintingwise. Only the VCs are completly done, tho lacking ghouls 
Roughly 2500 pts Ogre Kingdoms, could probably push it to 3k by taking a giant
And then I have some 12 sprues beastmen, a few charriots and some minotarus lying around. 
I have way to much to paint:scare:

Current plan is to make my Emperors Children painted and done and then fix either DoC or WoC up propperly, hopefully that'll go fast


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Dark Elves, Obviously :grin: and Dwarf. However at one time or another I've played all the armies on that list par Daemons (in its new form) and Tomb Kings as I didn't like the models.

Almost also added Chaos Dwarf as thats a given for me. Doesn't matter what they do to em, when they get the re-release eventually I'll be getting them.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I've got a few bits and pieces of armies. Seem to be playing most with my WoC one at the moment thought.

Really need to get round to digging out the vampire counts sometime soon and all the rest sometime after that!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a 10k Daemon army and while half of it is sitting in boxes, they have become my main WFB army. I have always loved the TK since they made a return, but taking out the mummies from other Undead lists and NOT putting them into the TK list kinda pissed me off. However, I have played many different armies during my time, Empire, Brettonians, Dogs of War etc. Never set foot in the realm of elves, only love eating them LOL


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Uh....anybody notice the pole adds up to over 100%?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It's because it is a multiple choice poll. So the percentage is for example how many Orc players there are out of the total voters, not the total votes if that makes sense?


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

squeek said:


> It's because it is a multiple choice poll. So the percentage is for example how many Orc players there are out of the total voters, not the total votes if that makes sense?


Serves me right for posting before doing the poll.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I've had my Empire army for about two years now. I haven't used them too terribly much, but have found them to be fun, but not effective in my hands.

I then switched to High Elves. I've done fairly well with them in friendly games, though I have no intentions to take them to a tournament. I've managed to gather about 5k points, with Tyrion and Teclis amongst them. Thus far, my favorite units seem to be Phoenix Guard or Swordmasters. I don't think I can recall a game where I and my opponent did not have fun, despite my sub-par number of victories.

I recently bought some WoC, and they seem fun. I haven't played enough games to say for sure, although I do say I miss my ASF, but not the T3. I now have almost 3k points with Archaon and Sigvald, but I need to start figuring out how to construct a decent list with them. On to the Army list forum!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This is a bit of Shameless self publicity, but check out my Article on the introduction to the armies of warhammer thread at the top of the thread. It has a guide on what to expect from your units. I'm hoping to get an article done soonish for the Heresy on army building specifically for the WoC, if not a general one. Anyway, it's nice to hear about the large size of your armies, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll be sure the check out your article, Vaz.

As for pics, I don't have any taken as of yet. Also, I don't have many figures painted, and those that are painted only have a minimum paint job. I could get some pics up, though, and toss them into another forum post if you're interested.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been playing WHFB for about 12 years now. Only have one army Lizardmen! Have about 10K in points of them, and I haven't looked back. I love them! Been thinking about doing a new army though but not sure what one. Looking towards the Dwarves. I dunno everytime I think of starting another army, I always end up buying more Lizards, so who knows if I will ever get around to having another army. lol


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

My first miniatures army ever was Hordes of Chaos and I am going to give them a revamping since the new book came out. At the moment my main army is DoC and not because people say they are cheap but because chaos is the most metal thing out there. I hadnt even read either of the books before collecting the army. And my project I really need to work on is my Wood Elves because I love those models so much and they have a really different play style. Wanting to start High Elves at some point in the future.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Rule Bretonnia!!!!


----------



## Gavalon the Great (Jan 1, 2009)

I currently have Tzeentch Warriors, Khorne Daemons, Nurgle Daemons, Ogres, Dogs of War (themed as Pirates), Night Goblins & (my fave) Clan Eshin Skaven. I will be starting a Khorne Warrior mounted army after my Word Bearers hit the table (because the Lord on Jugger mini is just too good to not field).

I have also sold off Skaven, Savage Orcs, Slaanesh Beasties, Khorne Warriors, Lizardman & Vampire Count armies (there may be more, but these spring to mind), and have Skaven Clan Pestilens & Clan Skryre armies waiting for some love, attention and most importantly, glue + paint. And I have flirted with the idea of Dark Elvises more times than I care to admit. I didn't vote for these latter armies.

I have won tournaments with the Vampires (2), Nurgle Daemons (4) & Clan Eshin Skaven (2), taken a Best Painted for the Savage Orcs (it was undeserved), a couple of Best Sports for the Khorne Daemons, and a Best Sportsman & Players Choice for the generic Skaven (at a GT). The Dogs of War got within 1 round of a most unexpected GT win as well, but the Khorne Daemons - as well as Clan Eshin - have been the most fun to play at tournies (even though the red sods have never won anything beyond widespread grudging respect).


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

notice that the latest armies are the most popular. not surprising really


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

... And aggressive marketing by GW for the win, indeed.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Is this one of those census's that are forced to be taken, or you guys are going to send some Heresy Agents and beat me down at my door? 

Well I have Tomb Kings, and that's about it... my brother has Vampire Counts as well, but he hasn't used them ever.


----------

